# Full bodies Vs. Shells



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have 2 dozen shells and 8 Fb, and I want to increase my spread. I have limited amout of room for dekes. I know that FB's are more real, but they take up so much room. What I'm getting at is, what would I be better off with, and few FB's, or more shells. I spread is all GHG dekes if that helps at all.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I would go with more shells if space is a real problem. They work just fine.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Shells take up less space and you have limited space. Whats your question again??


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

limited space, id go for more shells to increase then number of decoys you have in your spread. i only have shells(mainly cuz i dont have money to get FB's) and they work fine for me


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

well except for the one time i had one of them flip over in the wind and make about 50 geese flare off that were landing in my decoys


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

personally, I would rather hunt with 8 fb's than the old school shells. Just my opinion


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Some of the new shells aren't very old school. Avery makes a really nice shell. It looks great up on the stakes in a stubble field. by the time a goose finds out there are no feet, and the bottom third of the shell is missing he will be dead.

I say get a few doz more avery oversized shells. They are the exact size as the avery fullbodies. They come with stakes and are like $125. The regular shells are lesser size.

My .02


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

oh...failed to read that his entire set up is GHG. Yeah, I think the GHG shells aren't bad.

here's a tip for you. Invite a buddy that has another vehicle.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Probably means no room at his house. I know I run into that problem. Can hardly walk into my garage and It has four stalls between motorcycles, deeks, equipment, etc. Cars and trucks sit outside, and boat does also.

Shells are a good choice if you have limited space. IMO


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I already have a friend and his vehicle is full. I guees I will have to go with shells untill i get a tralor


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Shells are fine. Don't think that just because most guys are all of a sudden willing to spend thousands of bucks on decoys that it's the only way to kill geese.

Just do the best you can with what you've got. I would try to get stakes to hold the shells up off the ground. You have to consider that geese are in the air when they see your spread. Obviously we are on the ground, so having a bottom half to your decoy is actually a little bit less important than we sometimes make it out to be.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I would get Silos if space is a problem. Real Geese Pro Grade II's are awesome decoys that work well, take up zero space and do not glare in the sun. Combine them with Aver FFD's and you would have a deadly spread o' decoys.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

My buddy in Ohio uses those Real Geese silo's and swears by them. Uses three dozen and slobberknocks' em. Course he uses Big Foot sometimes too and whacks them pretty good with them. He use to use G&H magnum shells and had really good luck with them. 
I don't think it matters muc, to the geese anyway.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah avery does make some beautiful shells, i bought a dozen sleepers and resters for late season hunting when the birds sit down in the snow.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

are the sillo's worth getting though. i have heard such mixed results. you eeither love or hate them. i have use them with fb's and i wasnt sure if i like them. I know that alot of hunt is opionons, but are sillo's worht looking into? my hunting partner got the sillosocks and we used them all year and had know probly with them. also if i do get sillo's how many. i have 2 dozen ghg shells and 8 fb's, my hunting partner has 1 dozen FA shells( both of us are not impressed with them) and 6 ghg fb's and 1 dozen sillosocks.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

the thing i don't like about silos is that you have to have 2 to make it look like one goose. So when u buy 2 dozen its like your only getting one dozen, so i dont think they're worth it. Just my opinion though


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I kinda feel the same way. My experience, and my Ohio friends, before he got the Real Geese, was with Outlaws. We shot geese with them, but I've never been overly fond of them. I think their main virtue is that they are easy to carry in if you must walk

I will say that I think the RG's are a lot nicer, better looking decoy than the other brands out there.

Good luck in whatever you decide,
Dan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is GHG flocking coming off on anybody elses dekes? I just got some shells at the beginning of the season and my flocking is almost off. I have never took them out in the rain and i keep very good care of them. the flocking is comin off on our FB's as well. But our FA dekes the flockin is still on. So isit worht getting the FFD shells?


----------

